# Favorite muskie bait



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

What is your favorite or go-to muskie bait? I understand that location/season may play into that but we all have that one.. I'd have to say that mine would be a 10" ghost white Posseidon. Wish I was saying some type of top water but still trying to check that off the list!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Targa 1 (Dec 3, 2015)

My go to lure for casting would have to be a lungen DC-8 yellow/brown skirt and gold hammered blades, My go to trolling lure would have to be a Ziggie natural colors with a white belly or an orange belly.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

An 8" Bobbie Bait has caught the most of all my baits. I like it because I almost always get to see the fish take it. Don't remember it's color name but it's white with flashy silver tape. Have to keep cutting tape the ski's tear loose because the flapping tape kills the action. Pretty soon will have to try and put new tape on. I keep trying topwater but have only ever had one taker


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Most of my fish have come on small crank baits. Many are just a large bass model. Small blades and the occasional small bull dawg have caught a couple here and there. Nothing on top water although I keep throwing them. Follows on jerk and glide baits but no hook ups.


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

I’ve caught more on red/ black reef hog than anything else over the years. I have a lot of small rubber but haven’t had much luck


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Believers for trolling and Mouldy's Hawg Wobblers for topwater.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

7.5" Phantom Glide - Crappie and Regular Swimming Dawg - White Fish


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Bucktails/spinner baits where weeds are present. Various twitch baits around other types of cover.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My favorite casting bait is a 1 oz spinnerbait with double willow blades in charteruesse or white! Although, I am also a big fan of the Mini Medussa! 
My favorite trolling bait is a tie between a 4" boss shad in clown color and the original 4.5" Baker Shads. These baits have been beat up big time over the years and they still run true at any speed! I've bought other "custom" baits that didn't run true the first day I put them in the water!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

X2 on the baker crank… 4.5”


----------



## nick220722 (Aug 27, 2015)

My favorite casting lure is a firetiger baby shallow raider. Can weight it down to make it suspend or twitch it over weeds. As far as the topwater comments, I’m still waiting on my prop bait fish but this year I was lucky enough to get one on a dancin raider and have caught a couple on the flaptail too.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I've come to love jigs over the past few years and have done pretty well on them. Cobra or lil hustler jigs with shad bodies and 6-7 inch tubes (make my own harness with a Tail Gunner blade on the back hook). 

It's kinda funny but my favorite lures used to change every year (based on productivity of course). I started out as a blade guy (caught my biggest on a double show girl) a year later I did well on crankbaits. And 3 years ago I had a red and white Poes jackpot I wouldn't have taken $100 for I had so much action on it. I'm always looking to throw something the fish don't see a lot of. Everyone throws blades so I've kinda gravitated away from them. Still like throwing them in the summer.


----------

